# IWC 3717-04 vs 3777-09 size comparison



## stevomcgee

Here's a quick size comparison of these two amazing watches. Hard to choose which one I'm going to keep.



























































































What do you think? Just simply looking for an opinion on which looks best on my frame/wrist. Thanks!


----------



## Tahitianmoon16

stevomcgee said:


> Here's a quick size comparison of these two amazing watches. Hard to choose which one I'm going to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Just simply looking for an opinion on which looks best on my frame/wrist. Thanks!


The smaller IWC, imo...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

What look do you want?

They both look good - my first thought was to keep the smaller one (and I would if I had a small collection). However if you want a big watch then the other works well.


----------



## stevomcgee

I agree Gunnar_917. Lately my collection consists of sub 40mm but something about the larger 3777 just looks so good. Also the 3717 is a personal grail I've wanted for many years. The micro adjust on the 3777 might be the only deciding factor here, it is so useful and effective. Makes the watch comfortable 24/7.


----------



## soaking.fused

Both look great on you.

For me, it is the 3717-04. Classic.
I prefer the fit and finish of the XVI/3717 bracelet and also the raised center links.

Have owned the 3777 and the 3717 before. I would keep the 3717.


----------



## TallWatch

If 3717 is your grail it should stay. Cant do without a grail.... :-!:-!


----------



## gkatz

my first thought was wow!! the 377709 looks too big!! but this was only for the closeup shots.
when I saw the pictures with the whole hand and parts of the body I got a different perspective and would def go with the 377709.
of course, I am not a watch expert and do not know a lot about the smaller one heritage. I am judging just by looks and what I think is better proportioned.
btw, how luckiy r you to own both


----------



## korneevy

Bigger is NOT always better. The large size will be a passé in a few years so resale for 44mm and above will be quite bad (except for BP). Go with modest classic size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxify

From afar, the bigger one looks better. Up close, the smaller one is better looking!


----------



## STR8BYT

Thanks for the side by side!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkatz

korneevy said:


> Bigger is NOT always better. The large size will be a passé in a few years so resale for 44mm and above will be quite bad (except for BP). Go with modest classic size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure about the 'trend' passing. also, 43 is not big in today's standards. the big pilot is a great watch that i dont think will go anytime soon and its much bigger.
again, the small one looks good up close but looking from further away it looks too small to me.
just my opinion.


----------



## korneevy

gkatz said:


> not sure about the 'trend' passing. also, 43 is not big in today's standards. the big pilot is a great watch that i dont think will go anytime soon and its much bigger.
> again, the small one looks good up close but looking from further away it looks too small to me.
> just my opinion.


The trend has already passed, you are just catching up a tail end of this. Watch that space - all trend-setting companies moved into under 40mm space and those that haven't moved, losing money like never before. 43mm is a BIG watch by any standards - today or tomorrow- but prob not insanely so hence remains at the borderline. Anything above it, if it's not true to its roots and function (some Panerai, BP etc.) will struggle on secondary and grey market, just try sell g a Hublot or Beeitling and you'll know


----------



## stevomcgee

Well, every time I try to wear the 3717 (it is VERY comfortable) I end up taking it off and wanting to put the 3777 back on. Guess that means I've decided on the 3777! Here it is on a new big pilot style strap from eBay.


----------



## stevomcgee

About the big vs small watch trend debate. I've been a WIS for the better part of a decade and what I've noticed is the rise of big AND small watches. We're living in an era where both watch sizes are perfectly expectable and respected among watch lovers and everyone else. 

Most of us can respect the Big Pilot and Panerai (and other similar big watches) for what they are. We've seen large brands make multiple sizes of the same watch to appeal to everyone. I truly believe in this day and age we can have both, which is an awesome place to be if you think about it. Why narrow yourself to only sub 40mm? You're missing out on some really cool pieces. 

My collection pretty much represents every common watch size and I love them all. I wear my 34.5mm Universal Geneve Zuni-Compax with the same enthusiasm as I do with my 43mm size watch. You can love both! 

I think the "debate" between small vs big is dead. One last example, the great Ben Clymer. He has no problem showing off his incredible collection of "small" watches while also sporting his 46mm Universal Geneve with pride! Now that's what I'm talking about. 

I've come to the conclusion that proportions are far more important than the case diameter or the thickness. If you strap a huge BP on your wrist and think it looks good than it IS good! Same with whatever size watch is on your wrist. Just enjoy what you wear. That's the whole point!


----------



## TallWatch

stevomcgee said:


> About the big vs small watch trend debate. I've been a WIS for the better part of a decade and what I've noticed is the rise of big AND small watches. We're living in an era where both watch sizes are perfectly expectable and respected among watch lovers and everyone else.
> 
> Most of us can respect the Big Pilot and Panerai (and other similar big watches) for what they are. We've seen large brands make multiple sizes of the same watch to appeal to everyone. I truly believe in this day and age we can have both, which is an awesome place to be if you think about it. Why narrow yourself to only sub 40mm? You're missing out on some really cool pieces.
> 
> My collection pretty much represents every common watch size and I love them all. I wear my 34.5mm Universal Geneve Zuni-Compax with the same enthusiasm as I do with my 43mm size watch. You can love both!
> 
> I think the "debate" between small vs big is dead. One last example, the great Ben Clymer. He has no problem showing off his incredible collection of "small" watches while also sporting his 46mm Universal Geneve with pride! Now that's what I'm talking about.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that proportions are far more important than the case diameter or the thickness. If you strap a huge BP on your wrist and think it looks good than it IS good! Same with whatever size watch is on your wrist. Just enjoy what you wear. That's the whole point!


GOOD point, and i agree because my IWC is large and looks great in 42mm, but when i try on a steel on steel bracelet watch 39 or 40mm is usually the limit. Even the new Omega Railmaster was big enough at 38mm ! So its all about different types of watches each have their own characteristic and size, and Your 3777 suits you well, but think again before letting go of your grial.


----------



## stevomcgee

TallWatch said:


> GOOD point, and i agree because my IWC is large and looks great in 42mm, but when i try on a steel on steel bracelet watch 39 or 40mm is usually the limit. Even the new Omega Railmaster was big enough at 38mm ! So its all about different types of watches each have their own characteristic and size, and Your 3777 suits you well, but think again before letting go of your grial.


I agree with you about the grail thing. I've wanted the 3717 for soooo long (even through all kinds of different "Watch phases") but now that I have one AND the 3777 I'm learning that my grail might not turn out to be one. If I had owned the 3717 well before getting the 3777 I'd have been perfectly content because it is such an amazing watch. IWC is one of the only brands that can make 14.5mm case thickness feel thin! They are master of proportions in my humble opinion.

At this point I'd be okay with letting go of this grail because it turns out it may not be my grail anymore. I just don't get excited about wearing the 3717 like I do the 3777.

Also, I reversed the strap and I think it looks better. It definitely feels better in this configuration.


----------



## gkatz

i think this picture (below) show how well the 3777 is proportioned relative to your body. it looks great in my opinion.



stevomcgee said:


> Well, every time I try to wear the 3717 (it is VERY comfortable) I end up taking it off and wanting to put the 3777 back on. Guess that means I've decided on the 3777! Here it is on a new big pilot style strap from eBay.


----------



## LeslieL

For me, I prefer the leather strap over the bracelet on the pilot watch, and I also prefer the slim bezel, so I would choose 3777, but both of them are definitely stunning, its just my taste and also if it has to choose 1 out of 2


----------



## timefleas

The 3777 looks WAY too big--if you need a chrono, then go with the 3717.


----------



## salmaan1183

Or just sell your 3777 and get the Le Petit version. It's big but not that big...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

So it is decided then, the size is good for you and the strap looks good. The King is dead, long live the King!


----------



## CTSteve

Wondering what your wrist size is?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

I have this 3777 but if truth be told I would sell it in a heartbeat and replace it with a 3717


----------



## chrispyftw

I have the 3777 and I feel the size is perfect. The 3717 is too close to the Mark series in size.


----------



## k1985

jaxify said:


> From afar, the bigger one looks better. Up close, the smaller one is better looking!


+1. And the micro adjustable clasp is a great feature. I love it and use it all the time, so easy and ingeniously executed on the IWC bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

As someone who has a 3777 I would prefer the smaller 3717.

The 3777 always looks big due to the lack of bezel, here's mine on a nato.


----------



## anonymousmoose

stevomcgee said:


> Well, every time I try to wear the 3717 (it is VERY comfortable) I end up taking it off and wanting to put the 3777 back on. Guess that means I've decided on the 3777! Here it is on a new big pilot style strap from eBay.


Good choice! Because there was no wrong choice in this decision.


----------



## austinblyon

This is great to see side by side. 3717 is the better model IMO.


----------



## Kromag

I think the 3717 looks better on you but I think it's because of the bracelet. I think the 3777 May look better on your wrist with bracelet. Besides I think it Is the most comfortable bracelet on the market of any brand or model. That Pilot strap looks best on the Big Pilots, and it's still not as comfortable as that 3777 bracelet IMHO.

Here's my 3717 which is perfect for my wrist size.


----------



## jadanf

3717 for sure! Sorry to resurrect this thread, but which one did you end up keeping?


----------



## Triggers Broom

There's not a lot in it, but the bracelet is better on the older 3717 model imo.

screenshot app


----------



## stevomcgee

I ended up selling both but I definitely miss the 3777. There’s just something more fun about wearing. There will be one in my collection again one day.


----------

